

SCO Found No Source Code In 2004 - ubasu
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20110301153719104

======
brudgers
I do not see how Goldfarb's settlement with the SEC serves as evidence of
malfeasance by SCO or misdeeds by Microsoft. Though it certainly does make
good _ad hominem_.

~~~
bediger
Wow! That's the most impressive point-missing I've seen in a long time! Way to
go!

